# steelhead in may



## duckassassin95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wheres the best place to do some steelhead fishing around may 20th? im plannin on gettin a new st croix for my birthday and would like to try it out!


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Up in the U.P. maybe, March was so warm down this way that the steelies are spawned out and lone gone...


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

The u.p. is almost over now. About your best bet that late will be the St Mary's Canadian side. There should be some Atlantic's there then too.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If we get good rains you may find a few early summer runs in the Joe, Grand, or most other west side water including Piers.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The Up usually gets a late run of smaller steelhead (16 - 22 inchers) other than that the LP should have skams.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've hooked into 'em on the Huron in late May in years past. Not too sure about this year though.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

GuppyII said:


> The u.p. is almost over now. About your best bet that late will be the St Mary's Canadian side. There should be some Atlantic's there then too.


Yup, I second that. The Rapids on the St Mary's Canadian side.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Berrien Spring dam on the Joe, or Tippy Dam on the Big Man. Either could have Skams at that time, and Tippy very likely will have some holdover winter fish, spawning late.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Fishindude is correct. Both of those would be your best bet. Limited on choices that late in the season. For sure this year because everything is so early.

Good Luck!


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheboygan River....steelhead on beds and Atlantics eating eggs behind them.


----------

